# Where to buy Grease nipples



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Guys title says it all, where can I buy 1? 
Tried screwfix nope,
Fastfix in 10's only £1.72 plus £5.99 delivery. :Eeek:
Toolup 37p each plus £5.99 delivery. :Eeek:
Motormania nope, 
Halfords, nope.

Any ideas?

Olley


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Olley

at any garage where the mechanics are wearing oily overalls, or your local classic car specialist... in fact find the right place and they will probably give you one....a nipple that is :lol: 

If you are passing I am sure there is a spare one you can have in my bits box :wink: 

Mike


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*grease nipples*

Any motor factor or Truck parts dealer will stock grease nipples they come in different thread size. local merc dealer?/scania/volvo ect.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi thanks guys, merc trucks just down the road, will try them tomorrow.

Olley


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Your winnie will be american thread Probably! Take another one out for a pattern :roll:


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Grease Nipples*

HI Olley,

Any agricultural or tractor dealers. John Deere are American tractors so will probably fit.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi olley

http://www.namrick.co.uk/browse.asp?PCID=20

Super efficient postal service from these guys.

PS: You'll want the UNF ones.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

thanks guys but its not to replace an existing, there's a possible brake problem with workhorse chassis before 05, the bell crank isn't fitted with a grease nipple, after this date it is, and there have been instances of it seizing and holding the brakes on. 

So to forestall any problems I intend to fit one. I have a few unc, unf and a boxed set of metric taps so will try to get 6mm. plus I have a big reel of PTFE tape so I can make anything fit. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

That is so rude  In it. 8O


----------

